# My ER 40 Collet Blocks Arrived



## Buffalo21 (Jan 15, 2021)

As the title says, my new ER 40 collet blocks arrived today, again about 2-3 weeks before their scheduled arrival. They are the HHIP ones, I had ordered off of Amazon, they look very well made. So I have a new ER 40 x D1-4 collet chuck and new collet blocks, now all I need is a viable (and undamaged) set of ER 40 fractional collets. I ordered a new “high precision” set from CME, on Tuesday, I have the order confirmation and a notice that they were shipped, yesterday. Hopefully they will arrive in better condition than the last set. We shall see.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 15, 2021)

I came here for pictures. Where are the pictures?


----------



## PT Doc (Jan 15, 2021)

Check them with a tenths indicator and let us know how they check out.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 15, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> I came here for pictures. Where are the pictures?


I’ll try again tomorrow, the pics would not load earlier


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 16, 2021)

The set I bought didn't need to be checked with a tenths indicator,  they can be measured with a yard stick.   I need to try and fix them. 

Joe


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 16, 2021)

welp, so far its been a interesting day, I check the ER 40 blocks, my new ER 40 ball bearing nuts, arrived from Rocky Mountain CNC, and my packages from CME and MSC arrived, with some misc bits and bobs. 

I spent about an hour and a half, on the phone, working out VFD issues on a boiler job in Vermont, with one of the minions. The boiler is up and running, the customer is currently happy. I made arrangement to go to the job, to remove the VFD and retire the control system.

I checked the ER 40 block out with an indicator, after about 3 or 4 different check outs, the best I can say is, the error is obviously below .001”, down in the .0006” - .0007” range. After the ball bearing nuts arrived, I recheck a couple of the measurements, the error dropped down to the .0005 range. I’ll recheck after better collets arrive. The block holes are centered, the threads are excellent, there are no rough edges and the nut/thread interface, while smooth, is very tight (no wobble).

1 - the HHIP blocks
2 - the LMS ER 40 x R8 collet chuck, with the ball bearing nut


----------

